# What are your goals for 2016?



## cgmmmx (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello it's me cgmmmx.
The new year is coming up, and a new chance to do something for ourselves (or at least how I try to see it). I would like to know what are your plans for the upcoming year ( no, I'm not trying to stalk you, I promise....or am I?). Remember that doing things within your grasp and one step at a time actually works.

Here is my list:
-learn to control myself when thrown into large mobs of crowds.
-learn to hold a conversation without thinking about "if this" or "if that" type of tiring nonsense.
-appreciate myself more
-end my social anxiety once and forever
-begin learning Japanese and master hiragana and katakana with some kanji.
-take a guitar class
-learn how to invest and invest in my local bank
-practice doing 100 push-ups, sit-ups, curls, squats, reps with weights a day and incrementing reps as I feel stronger?
-get a boating license, fishing license, forklift license(?)
-meet 10 new people
-sleep early, eat right, exercise right
-travel domestically to five places
-WIP

I will eventually cross out each goal as I complete them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just pretty much take my life back. 2015 was the worst year of my life.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Keep paying down debt
Get stuff fixed
Become more organized
Get health insurance

These are pretty realistic and attainable goals.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Write a novel, gain a lot of muscle mass, get a car, make some long-lasting friendships, visit Japan, and create a lot of awesome music!


----------



## no one here (Dec 29, 2015)

Refuse to talk about New Years resolution bullcrap.


----------



## Saitama (Jan 5, 2015)

-find a goal


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

In all honesty if I can just find a new job that doesn't stress me the hell out and at least pays somewhat fairly then 2016 will be a success in my book. I'm tired of having more responsibilities/work being thrown at me w/ my current **** job with nothing to show for it for so many years.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

keep goin to therapy, continue improving
get another job
decide about going to school
make some friends
'acquire' girlfriend
maybe get in better shape
save up for a car
make more art, get better


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Find a second job, don't be a loser, and don't be anxious


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Get my own apartment.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Get a girlfriend.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

cgmmmx said:


> Hello it's me cgmmmx.
> The new year is coming up, and a new chance to do something for ourselves (or at least how I try to see it). I would like to know what are your plans for the upcoming year ( no, I'm not trying to stalk you, I promise....or am I?). Remember that doing things within your grasp and one step at a time actually works.
> 
> Here is my list:
> ...


I wouldn't label conquering your SA and other SA related things as goals...just because those are somewhat out of your control. Just do everything you can in order to help yourself and if you happen to be less anxious afterwards then great! But i think listing conquering SA as a goal is setting yourself up for failure and is just going to start of your new year negatively. Anyways my advice, focus on actual goals you can achieve and the good feelings and confidence will follow


----------



## cgmmmx (Dec 21, 2015)

naes said:


> I wouldn't label conquering your SA and other SA related things as goals...just because those are somewhat out of your control. Just do everything you can in order to help yourself and if you happen to be less anxious afterwards then great! But i think listing conquering SA as a goal is setting yourself up for failure and is just going to start of your new year negatively. Anyways my advice, focus on actual goals you can achieve and the good feelings and confidence will follow


Yes I agree! I guess I can try to control SA, but it will eventually eat me up. Instead I'll just try to be more active on the SAS forum and read up on it I guess. Many of these goals I set for myself really just makes me feel like that there's actually something to look forward to for the upcoming year. Don't get me wrong, I know I can achieve at least half of these done by the middle of the year by being persistent and with some difficulty.


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Ape said:


> Write a novel, gain a lot of muscle mass, get a car, make some long-lasting friendships, visit Japan, and create a lot of awesome music!


That sounds very cool! & When your done making music, tell me I will listen.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Get hot
Be nice


----------



## Dude In The Rain (Dec 14, 2015)

Be admitted to the graduate program of my choice and do well in it.
Find a local volunteer group that I can fit into my work schedule and become active in.
Save up money for a proper international summer vacation the following year.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

enjoy every day and live worry free


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Stop gaining weight and move to Oregon or Washington.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

have second job to do at spare time, go to psychologist, eat less, exercise more, control my anger, stop negative thinking, join a volunteer group, get health insurance, and hopefully could own a property


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

gain 10 15 lbs. Maintain a solid relationship with my mom, and put the past in the past. I'd love to hear from my dad, and or feel comfortable enough to talk with him and my brother. The feeling of having a sick dad but not talking with him is just killing me. I feel so abandoned by so many people and would like to do a better job concentrating on myself this next year and really put a good foot forward. 

I'd also like to make some new friends this year. I need a refresher when it comes to the circle of friend(s) I currently have.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

Try to slowly overcome my anxiety, try to meet new people and make close friends, being happy and healthy, start school, get a job, leep being the same smiley positive me that I always am.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

same as last year and the year before and the year before that.


----------



## hyacinth girl (May 9, 2015)

Buy a gym membership and go to the gym 3 days a week
Read two books a month
Work abroad during the summer
Visit a new country
Write something in my journal everyday
Find and keep a weekend job
Try something new every week
Eat 5 fruit/veg a day
Go to societies at my university 3 times a week
Get pet rats


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Relax more
Continue to focus more on my needs than my wants
Make some more specific goals


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

-Lift weights to build up my muscles to improve my posture and improve my appearances. I joined the YMCA here in my town last week and have been doing my upper body on certain days and my lowers the next. I rest on the 7th day.

-Possibly sell my car and get a truck. Since the other Publix here in my town closed down for rebuilding, most of the workers from that store came to mine so I, along with all of the other part time workers are getting fewer hours, which means lower pay. I only work 15 hours next week and can't afford to pay for my car at this rate. I've actually been thinking about selling my car for a while because it's been causing my savings to go down. This brings me to my next goal...

-Possibly look for another job. In two weeks, I'll have been working at Publix for three years now. I work as a bagger and my pay is maxed out at 10 an hour which is what I started off at since I used to live in a higher cost area. I can't afford to live on my own with that pay and I'm at a dead end. I don't have any interest in becoming management because they work too many hours everyday. The highest I'd like to go in Customer service but the pay maxes out at like 15 an hour I believe. It's time that I get myself a "real job".

-Consider college or trade school or work options. I haven't done so well with college and am possibly considering going to a trade school to learn some skills about becoming an electrician. I've also thought about taking radiography courses at my college to become an x-ray technician. 

I want to start thinking about moving out on my own and need to start making some changes in my life.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

lift weights get back into shape and feel good about myself again


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Join a weekly or monthly activity meetup group or groups, explore recreational activities to get into, find a significant other, sort out my pile of weird small health issues, travel more, experiment more, find housemates. 

In conclusion I need to try to seize my days more. Go out and explore, experiment more rather than sitting at home doing little in my free time.

Oh and think of a small business plan before my creativity and motivation starts to decline once I get older.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Find a job, get out more, and try to make at least one friend.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

As soon as I move... to find the help I need to venture out more & more & save $$


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

My goals for 2016:

Cure my SA
Make friends again
Go out again
Improve my character
Finish college
Fall in love :love


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Work on my guitar skills. Hopefully by next year I'll be able to make an album.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm torn between :-

1.. Build my own Tracy island, gather together an elite team of super-humans and usher in a new era of global unity, peace and justice, triggering the sociological and technological advancement of humanity, the abolition of hunger, slavery, prejudice, bigotry and suffering.

And...

2. Invent a super virus with a 90% kill rate and commit the near genocide of my species, I haven't decided yet.

Seriously though.

- Spend more time making music and writing than I did last year
- Redecorate at least 2 rooms in the house
- Launch a new business project I've been working on for the last several years
- Start exercising again (Spent then last couple of years trying to suss out a physical disability)

I don't have time to work on my psychological issues this year, will just have to be lonely I'm afraid.


----------



## Fellini (Jan 31, 2016)

- Write like a mother****er

- Improve myself as a person


----------



## anxiousanddepressed (Sep 30, 2013)

I work for an animal shelter, so my goal for 2016 is to save and get adopted as many cats and dogs as I can!!! I have a fear of abandonment myself and I can't imagine how it affects these poor cats and dogs. I give them all the love I can so they don't ever feel un-wanted! I know we all have our own problems but I honestly have to say that animals suffer just as much as we do, yet they're more loyal than we are, and they don't deserve to end up at animal shelters!


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I'm graduating. And maybe get higher maxes in weight lifting.


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Weight loss. Doing decent so far.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait for death.


----------

